# Cruise Control Not Working



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Well like the title says, it's not working. It lights up and everything, but it just doesn't work. Is there some sort of aftermarket cruise control kit? I have no idea where to look for problems with this. I know where the cruise control cable is, it is intact but something isn't working. I searched earlier and didn't find anything sympathetic to my situation. It's a 94 Sentra GA16DE. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Well like the title says, it's not working. It lights up and everything, but it just doesn't work. Is there some sort of aftermarket cruise control kit? I have no idea where to look for problems with this. I know where the cruise control cable is, it is intact but something isn't working. I searched earlier and didn't find anything sympathetic to my situation. It's a 94 Sentra GA16DE. Any help is appreciated.


Make sure the hoses are hooked up to your vaccum bell. Mine came off a few months ago and was really confused until I cracked the hood. Its located near the firewall and is about the size of an apple.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok I bought new hoses, I'm going to replace them all, but the hoses I bought are a bit smaller on the inside. This isn't a problem is it? Also I spent an hour trying to put the new vaccuum line on the cruise control, and I just can't get to it, I ended up having to put the old one back on. Is there any way to get to the port where the line goes from the vaccuum bell? It is too small for my hand and I can't fit a screw driver in there to take the whole thing off...

Edit: Where is the fuse for the cruise control located?


----------



## dordon (Jul 22, 2005)

*Clutch or No Clutch?*

Does the car have a clutch? The cruise control went intermittent on my 93 NX2000 last summer, then the clutch started slipping. Replaced the clutch (OK the dealer did it), problem solved.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Well like the title says, it's not working. It lights up and everything, but it just doesn't work. Is there some sort of aftermarket cruise control kit? I have no idea where to look for problems with this. I know where the cruise control cable is, it is intact but something isn't working. I searched earlier and didn't find anything sympathetic to my situation. It's a 94 Sentra GA16DE. Any help is appreciated.


Hey after searching this forum for the word "cruise" I found several articles including this one. I just walked out to my car...found the vacuum bell...saw the loose hose...and plugged it in. Now it works!

Thanks guys!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Lucky you. I wish mine was that simple. I still haven't gotten it to work, I have pretty much just given up.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

the Cruise Actualtor can be real hard to get to. You might have to unbolt it to get to the hose. you could also try a pair of long handled curved needle nose pliers.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea I tried to replace the vacuum bell hose (it goes to something that is hard to get to, just behind the front drivers wheel well). It was to hard to get to so I had to put the old one back on.


----------

